# Never ever grab a **** off white bass!



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I could not pull the hook out because of the barbs,so I had to push the hook through and out.Very pain full.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Good hooks! What brand? I need to get some decent hooks... :-D


----------



## reddevil sportsman (Mar 20, 2014)

Ouch! That never feels good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

That's better than it being buried in your finger and the point of the hook is coming through your finger nail.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am sorry Bruce. Did you have a good pair of diagonal cutters on board I hope?


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeaowwww! Sorry Man! I hope your good fishing while I was at work made up for the pain???


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I am sorry Bruce. Did you have a good pair of diagonal cutters on board I hope?


I had a very dirty and rusted pair.Had to use it any way.Lesson learn bring a clean sanitize pair just in case.


----------



## Titan2232 (Apr 2, 2014)

Look on the bright side. At least it wasn't a catfish barb thru the finger  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Did you cry?


----------



## Hamourkiller (Aug 15, 2005)

Dont normally recommend drinking and boating, but, that is worth a swig! prior to the push through! Ouch!

Hank


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ouch!!! Good reason to have a little bourbon on board. For sanitizing and self medicating.

A good pair of dikes to cut the barb helps too.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

nice photo....I ve been trying to catch a finger like that for awhile....


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

It happens if you fish enough.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Finger don't make good bait. Been there done that.


----------



## perch-jerk (Jun 25, 2010)

*Hooked !*

Did anyone notice which end of the slab the hook is on ??
That's what happened


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Dang, hate to see that. Can you say OUCH!!!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Below that slab was another treble hook with the fish from hell still hook to the slab trying to get away.I had to hold the fish with my left hand to minimize movement,and my right hand was hook to the treble.I sat there for ten minute holding the bass wishing I had another hand.DON'T ASK WHY I HAVE TWO HOOK ON THE SLAB..:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

OUCH!!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Sunbeam said:


> Did you cry?


No I did not cry,but I whimper like a little girl.Also use a few curse word I never knew I knew.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Good reason not to fish alone  I have done that more times than I'd care to admit


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

bueyescowboy said:


> nice photo....I ve been trying to catch a finger like that for awhile....


**** Ken... LOL looks like a great hookset!


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

I guess that stinger hook on the head finally caught up with you. If you think a whites bad, just wait until you try to take off a striper... Props to you for being able to push it on through, I've never been able to do that. If you tie a pull string on right where the hook meets the skin, push the shank of the hook down, and yank the string straight away from the hook point it will come out clean and easy every time.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Lake Livingston Adventures said:


> If you think a whites bad, just wait until you try to take off a striper...


I thought the same, and it seems the slightly under legal stripers absolutely refuse to ever quit flopping.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

X2 on the Lake Livingston Adventures hook removal trick. I don't know how it works but it does !!


----------



## tbdoppler (Aug 27, 2011)

That hurts just looking at!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Lake Livingston Adventures said:


> I guess that stinger hook on the head finally caught up with you. If you think a whites bad, just wait until you try to take off a striper... Props to you for being able to push it on through, I've never been able to do that. If you tie a pull string on right where the hook meets the skin, push the shank of the hook down, and yank the string straight away from the hook point it will come out clean and easy every time.


Easy done and say if you are left handed.:headknock


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Bruce do yourself a favor and look up dehooker on YouTube

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shotgun Slim (Jun 9, 2009)

You foul hooked him!!!


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Tis but a mere flesh wound...


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

I was fishing banks on Inks lake one morning with a boy-howdy (triple hook stick bait)when a school of whites started up. Ended up landing one and soon I grabbed it, bam the last hook wend past the barb right into my calloused Johnny cash finger tip. Three hours (and $600) later a dr used the same tools found in my tool box to cut 2 extra hooks off and push it through. To this day I only use single hooked rigs on whites.


----------



## New2Fishin'girl (Apr 30, 2014)

Be careful there guy!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

ooh a girly on the forum. LOL just kidding.Welcome


----------

